

Time management tool in alpha. Thoughts? - ysilver
http://priortz.com

======
ysilver
I am a founder at a startup with more on my to-do list than I can possibly get
through. I applied lessons from Randy Pausch and Stephen Covey to create this
prioritization tool.

Thoughts?

------
masonhensley
5 second look at your home view before I go to bed (without signing up, sorry)

1- make a better call to action, you currently just have a text link. A pretty
shiny button will go pretty far to increase your sign up conversion rate.

2- throw an "about us" or something to allow users to learn anything about
your site and/or you.

Good luck.

